# Best current team kit



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

Sporadically, occassionally, from time to time, we have threads about team kits and the like. I've always loved the team kits that had tons of sponsorhip logos. In fact, my all time fave is the Mobilvetta squad kit from the late '90s. Then I saw this on cyclingnews. It's a picture of Daniel Martin from Ireland in his current team kit. I don't know who this team is, but I love them.

I can't post the picture because I can't copy it from the website. Here's the linky....

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos.php?id=/photos/2007/interviews/daniel_martin07/PH157b


Enjoy.

BT


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*French amateur club*



eyebob said:


> It's a picture of Daniel Martin from Ireland in his current team kit. I don't know who this team is, but I love them.


He rides for Velo Club La Pomme


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thanks, they are my new FAV!*

nmnmnmnmn


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

rock racing has some cool kits.


----------



## SmellMyGas (Sep 30, 2004)

*the best*

The best kit is always the one that crosses the finish line first.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

That shirt is too busy... its hideous.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

Tugboat said:


> That shirt is too busy... its hideous.


Couldn't agree more. Way to many logos. The Discovery kits this year were ok, CSC's kits have always been alright. Nothing has really stood out for me this year though.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

CSC's were nice and simple, I liked that. Most have too much crap going on.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Totally dig this year's Disco team kits.


----------



## soulrider (Sep 25, 2005)

View attachment 103647

My favorite is the chianti classico kit. This is my first attempt at attaching an image. I hope it works


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i do like that jersey. doesnt really look like a team kit jersey. seems to be only one sponsor.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Astana


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

did anyone see the dutch national team jersey at this year's worlds? very orange but i liked it very much.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

innergel said:


> Astana



i really like the astana kit too.


----------



## meroadie69 (Oct 7, 2007)

innergel said:


> Astana


...yup


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Alert*



optimieron said:


> did anyone see the dutch national team jersey at this year's worlds? very orange but i liked it very much.



The link takes you to a bike porn site.


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

I liked the ag2r kit this year.

Quick-Step's was good, too. The color combo for Astana was awesome.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

TEAM 7-11 ( all years) ... 2004 ( usps team) .... team csc 06/07..... aqua sapone 02/03.... and La Vie Claire ( the one LEMOND wore i think 88")


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

optimieron said:


> did anyone see the dutch national team jersey at this year's worlds? very orange but i liked it very much.


hideous.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

thedips said:


> .... and La Vie Claire ( the one LEMOND wore i think 88")


I've still got one of those in long sleeve. Must be one of the first shirts to be made of Coolmax fabric. Bought it when I got my first roadbike in 1991.

That is if it's this one you're talking about.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I really like the look of the Jittery Joe's kit...
View attachment 105176


and I have always loved the really colorful stuff too like Jelly Belly...
View attachment 105175


One of my all time favorites was the Mapei kit...
View attachment 105177



give me some time, I may have more.....


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Current ProTour fav would probably be the Predictor-Lotto kit

View attachment 105178


----------



## evilbeaver (Mar 15, 2006)

cbuchanan said:


> Current ProTour fav would probably be the Predictor-Lotto kit
> 
> View attachment 105178


"Oy! Think ye girl is preggers? Hand 'er Predictor...and know whether or not you have a young wallaby on the way!"


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

My vote goes to:


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Jean-Floch Bretagne*

Clean or dirty, my vote goes to Jean Floc'h Bretagne (now Armor Lux Bretagne)!


----------

